# VSBA meeting on November 3rd



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone else planning on going?

Dadant from Lynchburg is offering to bring orders to the meeting so thay you can save on shipping. Orders are due by Thursday.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

I wanted to go but I have a schedule conflict. Please post back to tell us about it.


----------

